# My review of the new Saunders "Wing" Wrist-Rocket slingshot



## Pebble Shooter

Hello everybody,

If you're looking for a slingshot with flat bands that also provides truly ingenious safety features to protect your holding hand from nasty fork hits, have a look at the new Saunders "Wing" Wrist-Rocket slingshot.

What really stands out with this slingshot is the way your fingers, thumb, and thumb arch are truly protected. Unlike standard slingshots, this latest design uses a shooting stance with similarities to archery: you do not hold the grip when shooting, but place your index finger, middle finger, and thumb on special extensions ("wings") located under the fork prongs without touching the main grip.

A semi-circular platform protects the thumb arch in the center section of the "Wing" Wrist-Rocket projectile passage: this is very unique. The lanyard (or tether) is placed around the forearm, and catches the slingshot after the shot release - a bit like the lanyard around the index finger & thumb of an archer to allow the bow to swing naturally after the arrow has been released.

This feature on the Saunders "Wing" reduces the effects of undesirable movements induced by the wrist that can occur when shooting standard slingshots, and thus greatly enhances overall accuracy. Saunders recommend using .50 cal. (12.7 mm) steel ammo for the "Wing", and the specially designed pouch makes centering that ammo very easy indeed.

The black flat bands that come with the Saunders "Wing" slingshot are similar to "Thera-Band" black: very good performers. Saunders also sell optional natural latex flat bands for their flat band slingshots.

Definitely have a look at this latest Saunders slingshot, it's well made, looks great, and is fun to shoot.

Here is my video review of what I feel is an extremely interesting slingshot development "made in the USA":


----------



## KawKan

Pretty innovative approach!

I couldn't see your vid, but I found Chuck talking about the development on Youtube:






I don't see that any are for sale yet.

I'll be looking forward to trying one out!


----------



## Blue Raja

Great review - thanks! Innovative ideas. Do you have any information on purchasing one?


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I had to review some issues in the first edition of my video review, which has meanwhile been replaced by a new version accessible here:






Ineed, this new slingshot is not yet presented on the Saunders site, so you may need to contact them directly here:

http://www.wristrocket.com/contactus.php

"You may also call us 9-5 M-F Central at 800.228.1408 or fax us at 402.564.3260. We look forward to serving you."

Saunders Archery Co. Inc. 
POB 1707
1874 14th Ave.
Columbus NE 68601 USA


----------

